# Giant lab offer big discount for black Friday



## Poppy1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello Bros on IMF , 

Giant Lab provide incrediable discount for IMF bros . 

All items ARE STOCKED !! 

US DOMESTIC Delivery !

Inventory is limit , hurry up!

Email : poppy@giantlab.net


----------

